# Barbecue Shag Festival



## Jack W. (Apr 16, 2005)

Mary and I just got back from the Barbecue Shag Festival in the booming metropolis of Hemingway, SC.  We are working on becoming South Carolina Barbecue Association Certified Judges.  I am truly full.  I don't think I could eat another bite.  For those that know me this is almost an impossibility.  The fesitval featured 40 cookers.  One interesting note was that the variety was very narrow.  Vinegar and pepper on all entries.  The variations came from the few entries that used sugar and a few different spices.  I'm still deciding whether the narrow scope made it more difficult to pick a clear winner.  There was definatly wide ranges in appearance and tenderness.  I think the best rose to the top as it usually does. 

Myrtle Beach for Smoke at the Beach next week.  Judging again, not cooking.  How about it Captain...

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 16, 2005)

Jack I asked Finney to be my team mate, but he said his wife wouldn't let him....we were going to name our team BBQ-4-U.

I've got till Monday to decide...I checked it out last fall....although it's not sanctioned, a lot of those teams had trophies on display.  I've never competed, and want to start here since I live here and can run to the house real quick to pick up anything I forget.

I'll probably do it, but even if I can't I'll come down and see you...and eat.  Stay in touch.


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 16, 2005)

If you decide to cook it you may want to choose the Butt option.  The last few winners including myself cooked butts instead of whole hog.  The competition should be pretty good.  I know a couple of the teams that will be cooking.  I'll be rootin for ya!

We will be in Friday night.  Mary (my wife) wants to make it a "get away from the dern kids" weekend.  Gotta love a woman who will choose a q fest as a way to get away from the kids.  See you next week.

Finney should take notes.    :razz:    :!:  

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey Jack,

Did Miss USA happen to be there?  I saw her on Fox & Friends (She is definitely a Fox)  last week just after she won the title and they mentioned that she was a Shag Champion (I assumed that they meant that in the dancing & not Austin Powers kind of way).

What a beauty and her roomates are Miss Universe and Miss Teen USA and they live in Trump Tower.

Oh to be 25 again!


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 16, 2005)

Unfortunatly I did not see Miss USA there.  They did have a Hog Queen at three different age levels.  They were all cute as buttons,  the "adult" Queen Hog was very easy on the eyes. 

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney (Apr 16, 2005)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> We will be in Friday night.  Mary (my wife) wants to make it a "get away from the dern kids" weekend.  Gotta love a woman who will choose a q fest as a way to get away from the kids.  See you next week.
> 
> Finney should take notes.    :razz:    :!:
> 
> ...



I tried to use the getting away from the kids arguement... wife reminded me that I'm the only kid in our house.  :badgrin: 
This is the first week in over two months that she is going to be in Chucktown.  Schedule got changed or I would have been available (and willing) to help out Cappie.  Let me email you Monday morning Cappie, maybe I can work my charm.  [-o<  Don't be holding your breath while you wait though.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 17, 2005)

By the way, Finney, the Columbia pig picking is the last weekend in April.


----------



## Finney (Apr 18, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> By the way, Finney, the Columbia pig picking is the last weekend in April.



So you're saying Friday the 30th, and Saturday the 1st.  Is that what you're saying?  :grin:  =P~


Raine, howd you guys do?  Sorry I didn't make it there.  Wife problem that weekend too.    If my wife was only as nice as my girl friend.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 18, 2005)

yep


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 18, 2005)

Raine said:
			
		

> Hey Jack, what are the rules for judging in the SCBA?  I have joined, but have not taken their judging class yet.  Do you happen to know when the next judging class is?



They are working on a seminar in June.  I don't know the location yet, but they have asked me to cook.  SCBA dosen't have rules per say.  They are trying to train judges to be able to recognize good BBQ.  You have to judge 4 contests under supervision to become certified.   You have to be certified to judge on site.  From there they have Senior and Master designations and a Marshall program as well.  To become a Senior Judge you have to cook with a team for at least one event, as well as judge a certain number of different events.  Master just takes the ride up exponentially.    I thought that was pretty cool.  However, they won't let me cook with my own team.  I have to cook with somebody else.  I wonder if I know anybody who might want my limited services and knowledge.     I'm sure I'll be able to work something out.

I'll keep you posted

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 18, 2005)

Raine said:
			
		

> Any idea where that class may be held?



No, unfortunatly I don't.  A guess is just a guess.  I'd say upstate somewhere.  They are also having judging workshops.  I'll stay involved and keep you posted.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 18, 2005)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




well, can you judge and compete at the same time? :grin:   If so, you're in!

  Looking forward to meeting you Jack.


----------

